# Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

						Paketdienste verlangen ab dem neuen Jahr zum Teil deutlich mehr Geld für das Versenden von Paketen. Bereits zum 1. Januar 2019 steigt das Porto beispielsweise bei der Deutschen Post. Ebenfalls teurer soll es bei DPD vor allem für Privatkunden werden. Hermes ist derweil noch unentschlossen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*


----------



## alex_k (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Zahle ich gern, wenn die Preiserhöhung sich auch im Lohn der Zusteller niederschlägt.

Wir sind so ein reiches Land, aber ein gar nicht so kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung bekommt nur den Mindestlohn oder Hatz IV. 

Wer gute arbeit leistet, und viel arbeitet, soll dafür auch gut bezahlt werden.


----------



## hanfi104 (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Wenn sich das in mehr Lohn und damit in größere Zufriedenheit der Zusteller auswirkt gerne. Vielleicht kommen dann die Packete wieder an


----------



## efdev (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Wenn es wenigstens an den richtigen Stellen landet hat da bestimmt keiner was dagegen


----------



## ich558 (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Wer Versandmarken nicht online ausdruckt ist eh selber Schuld  War bisher ja auch schon in der Filiale mit 6,99 um 1 € teurer als online.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Das die Zusteller das Geld bekommen wäre toll, aber glaubt ihr das wirklich? Ich denke das meiste von der Preiserhöhung geht in die Tasche der Bosse. Leider.


----------



## Grisu8 (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



efdev schrieb:


> Wenn es wenigstens an den richtigen Stellen landet hat da bestimmt keiner was dagegen



Als ob, diese armen Schweine sind die letzten die mehr, geschweige denn das, was sie eigentlich verdienen, bekommen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



alex_k schrieb:


> Zahle ich gern, wenn die Preiserhöhung sich auch im Lohn der Zusteller niederschlägt.
> 
> Wir sind so ein reiches Land, aber ein gar nicht so kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung bekommt nur den Mindestlohn oder Hatz IV.
> 
> Wer gute arbeit leistet, und viel arbeitet, soll dafür auch gut bezahlt werden.



Ich bezweifle sehr, dass das Geld bei den Paketzustellern ankommt. Mit den Preiserhöhungen sichern sich die Unternehmen lediglich ihre Gewinnspanne ab, die durch steigende Kosten geschmälert wurde.


----------



## Pu244 (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Das die Zusteller das Geld bekommen wäre toll, aber glaubt ihr das wirklich? Ich denke das meiste von der Preiserhöhung geht in die Tasche der Bosse. Leider.



Ich schätze die werden wenig Wahl haben, wenn schon die osteuropäischen Arbeiter teilweise Reißaus nehmen, weil die Arbeitsbedingungen so mies und der Lohn so gering ist, dann sagt das sehr viel aus.

Wenn sie niemanden finden, der den Job machen will, dann müssen sie ihn besser bezahlen.


----------



## Galadas (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



			
				 efdev schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es wenigstens an den richtigen Stellen landet hat da bestimmt keiner was dagegen





Grisu8 schrieb:


> Als ob, diese armen Schweine sind die letzten die mehr, geschweige denn das, was sie eigentlich verdienen, bekommen.



Na dann soollten wohl alle, die sich zu schlecht bezahlt finden, nur noch Mist bauen. Oh...dann verliert man seinen Job? Ach sooooo.
Mal abgesehen von den ganzen Minusstunden die man im Sommer aufbaut und die Geschenke der Kunden zu Weihnachten. Glaub alle Leute die zur Weihnachszeit sehr viel zu tun, aber keinen Kundenkontakt haben, finden sowas ein wenig unfair.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Wenn die Zusteller dadurch besser bezahlt werden, habe ich kein Problem damit.


----------



## Karotte81 (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich schätze die werden wenig Wahl haben, wenn schon die osteuropäischen Arbeiter teilweise Reißaus nehmen, weil die Arbeitsbedingungen so mies und der Lohn so gering ist, dann sagt das sehr viel aus.
> 
> Wenn sie niemanden finden, der den Job machen will, dann müssen sie ihn besser bezahlen.



Oder mehr Leute einstellen und die Last der einzelnen Leute verringern. Es geht nicht immer nur um Geld, selbst wenn du da 3000 bekommst, was hast du davon wenn du nach 18Uhr und auch fast jeden Samstag bis spät abends unterwegs bist, immer unter harschen Bedingungen wie man zu arbeiten hat. 
Die Last der Paketfahrer ist Wahnsinn, es sind mMn viel zu viele Pakete. Aber deren Strukturen zu ändern, ich glaube nicht darn. Man muss sich nur die Subunternehmer anschauen, da rennt viel Pack rum, ich schätze dort könnte keiner das Wort "bessere Arbeitsbedingungen" richtig buchstabieren. In einer Zeit der Untätigkeit war ich mal dort, aber das war so niveaulos, auf keinen Fall würde ich meine Gesundheit in so einem Job mit solchen Vorgesetzten und diesen Arbeitszeiten aufs Spiel setzen(DHL, Willich).


----------



## JonnyWho (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Da ich sowieso nur selten etwas versendet und immer Online meine Paketmarke ausdrucke ist mir das relativ egal. Und wenn ich was versende dann ist es eh meist für Ebay Käufer die den Versand natürlich selbst tragen.


----------



## Ion (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



> Ganz unschuldig ist die Deutsche Post an der Situation durch das Heranziehen von Subunternehmern allerdings nicht.



Wie schön das im Text untergeht 
Kann man sich mal anschauen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AwgChC5ZGP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Mindestlohn dieser armen Menschen, die da arbeiten, wird durch die erhöhten Preise nicht steigen, das kann ich euch versprechen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Amazon zahlt zuwenig und deswegen wir mein Paket an Oma teurer?


----------



## Leob12 (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Oder mehr Leute einstellen und die Last der einzelnen Leute verringern. Es geht nicht immer nur um Geld, selbst wenn du da 3000 bekommst, was hast du davon wenn du nach 18Uhr und auch fast jeden Samstag bis spät abends unterwegs bist, immer unter harschen Bedingungen wie man zu arbeiten hat.
> Die Last der Paketfahrer ist Wahnsinn, es sind mMn viel zu viele Pakete. Aber deren Strukturen zu ändern, ich glaube nicht darn. Man muss sich nur die Subunternehmer anschauen, da rennt viel Pack rum, ich schätze dort könnte keiner das Wort "bessere Arbeitsbedingungen" richtig buchstabieren. In einer Zeit der Untätigkeit war ich mal dort, aber das war so niveaulos, auf keinen Fall würde ich meine Gesundheit in so einem Job mit solchen Vorgesetzten und diesen Arbeitszeiten aufs Spiel setzen(DHL, Willich).


Mehr Leute ist auch kein Allheilmittel, denn dann stellen sie mehr Teilzeitkräfte ein, sicher keine Vollzeit. Die sind nämlich flexibler und einfacher ersetzbar...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Um mal den Punkt ins Spiel zu bringen: Ich hätte absolut kein Problem damit, wenn jedes Paket nen 10er kosten würde Oder auch mal 15€ (dann aber auch ALLE, nicht nur der Privatmensch sondern auch der Versandhandel!). Und zwar völlig unabhängig davon wer das geld am Ende bekommt (die dies verdienen am "Ende der Paketkette" bekommens sowieso nicht, so realistisch muss man sein).

Der Grund ist einfach: Dann würde die ********************* aufhören mit sich Artikel für einsfuffzisch im Netz zu bestellen die man im Laden um die Ecke für 3€ bekommt weils mit Versand ja im Netz nur 2,90 kostet. Wir haben eine derartige Paketinflation seit dem boomenden Onlinehandel dass es zum Himmel schreit. Alleine die Verpackungen möchte ich mal sehen die so jeden Tag verbraucht werden, ganz zu schweigen von der Energiemenge die draufgeht wenn sich jeder Depp wieder ne 30-cent-LED aus Peking bestellt.

Ich ziehe jetzt wie üblich wieder den Zorn der Schnäppchenjäger auf mich aber ganz ehrlich: Versand ist wie auch viele andere Dinge (Fleisch, Benzin usw.) viel zu billig. Jeder beschwert sich über Billiglöhner beim Paketdienst, von SUVs die zum Bäcker nebenan fahren verstopften Straßen, von Massentierhaltung unter elendsten Verhältnissen. Aber niemand will fürn Paket 15€, für ein Kilo Hackfleisch 20€ und für nen Liter Benzin 3€ zahlen. Tja, einen Tod muss man halt sterben.


----------



## Zsinj (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Finde ich gut, aber auch nur wenn auch bei den Zustellern was ankommen. Muss es am Ende auch, nicht umsonst finden die Zustelldienste kaum noch Leute. 

Bestellen werde ich auch weiterhin. Man wird sehen wie der Handel die Mehrkosten weiter gibt. Vielleicht schafft es Amazon 5 Artikel auch mal in weniger als 6 Päckchen unterzubringen


----------



## alex_k (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Du weißt aber schon, dass die Gewinnspanne in der Logistik eine ganz andere ist, als im produzierenden Gewerbe?


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Vielleicht schafft es Amazon 5 Artikel auch mal in weniger als 6 Päckchen unterzubringen



Das is auch son Ding woran man merkt dass es zu billig ist.
Man bestellt 5 Artikel, klickt noch extra an "warten und in ein Paket stecken" weils nicht dringend ist (und es für mich viel aufwendiger ist 5 Pakete abzuholen statt einem) und was macht Amazon? Versendet trotzdem alles einzeln weils dann gefühlte 3 Stunden schneller geht. Dann brauche ich die Option auch nicht.

Eigentlich würde ich auf Versandhandel ohnehin soweit möglich verzichten. Nur gibts halt so viele Produkte die ich anders schlichtweg nicht (mit vertretbarem Aufwand) bekomme.


----------



## Leob12 (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das is auch son Ding woran man merkt dass es zu billig ist.
> Man bestellt 5 Artikel, klickt noch extra an "warten und in ein Paket stecken" weils nicht dringend ist (und es für mich viel aufwendiger ist 5 Pakete abzuholen statt einem) und was macht Amazon? Versendet trotzdem alles einzeln weils dann gefühlte 3 Stunden schneller geht. Dann brauche ich die Option auch nicht.
> 
> Eigentlich würde ich auf Versandhandel ohnehin soweit möglich verzichten. Nur gibts halt so viele Produkte die ich anders schlichtweg nicht (mit vertretbarem Aufwand) bekomme.


Ich wähle eigentlich auch immer Komplettversand aus, sofern sich die Wartezeit nur geringfügig verlängert. Nur hat das von den letzten 5x nur 2x funktioniert. 
Ich kann zweimal zur Post laufen, habe zweimal die Verpackung zuhause, dazu noch die Luftpolsterfolie etc. 

Was meiner Meinung nach sogar der schlimmere Aspekt der Paketinflation ist: Die Modehäuser. 
Zalando, du bestellst 15 Teile, insgesamt 5x verschiedene Teile, aber jedes in 3 verschiedenen Größen. Einerseits verstehe ich warum man das macht, aber dann bitte, sagen wir mal 5€ Aufpreis für die Rücksendekosten. Da dürfte sich niemand beschweren, schließlich muss man keine Zeit in irgendwelchen Einkaufscentern verbringen, sich nicht ärgern wenn genau die passende Größe nicht erhältlich ist, man spart sich viel Zeit und auch Geld, keine Spritkosten etc. Da können Zalando, Asos oder H&M ruhig mal einen Pauschalpreis verlangen. Machen sie aber nicht, und werden sie auch nicht...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grisu8 (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Amazon zahlt zuwenig und deswegen wir mein Paket an Oma teurer?



Seitdem Amazon mehrheitlich über seinen "eigenen" Logistikdienst sind die aus der Nummer mehr oder weniger raus. Jedenfalls wenn DHL & Co die Preise erhöhen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das is auch son Ding woran man merkt dass es zu billig ist.
> Man bestellt 5 Artikel, klickt noch extra an "warten und in ein Paket stecken" weils nicht dringend ist (und es für mich viel aufwendiger ist 5 Pakete abzuholen statt einem) und was macht Amazon? Versendet trotzdem alles einzeln weils dann gefühlte 3 Stunden schneller geht. Dann brauche ich die Option auch nicht.
> 
> Eigentlich würde ich auf Versandhandel ohnehin soweit möglich verzichten. Nur gibts halt so viele Produkte die ich anders schlichtweg nicht (mit vertretbarem Aufwand) bekomme.



Das Problem bei Amazon ist, das die mitlerweile die Artikel aus ganz Europa nach Deutschland verschicken. Manche Artikel sind in Deutschland überhaupt nicht auf Lager! Das ist mir schon einmal passiert, ich bestelle 2 Artikel über Amazon(.)de, der eine kam aus D, der andere aus Polen. 
Das erkennst du teilweise bei der Sendungsverfolgung, da steht dann das Land, aus dem das Paket verschickt wurde.


----------



## Ripcord (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Das Problem kommt eindeutig von der Politik. 

Ich glaube kaum, dass ein Mensch für den Mindestlohn von 9,19€ Brutto (ab 2019), also etwas mehr als 3x 2€ Münzen Netto in der Stunde diese Quälerei freiwillig auf sich nimmt. Da heißt es dann entweder du machst das oder es gibt kein Geld mehr.

Die großen Unternehmen können das nur, weil die Politiker genau das so wollen. Wird etwas an dem System zugunsten der Menschen geändert, würde das den Standort Deutschland schwächen und damit auch den Ast auf dem die sitzen.

Heuchler sind das alle miteinander! Besonders die der 2 großen "Volks-Parteien" die immer etwas von "Für den Menschen machen" erzählen, dann aber so ein System auf die Beine stellen und passiert ist das nicht erst gestern. Da durfte jeder mal ran und niemand hat die daran gehindert einen Fehler vom Vorgänger zu beheben, nein, es wurde sogar darauf aufgebaut und weiter gemacht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



Ripcord schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass ein Mensch für den Mindestlohn von 9,19€ Brutto (ab 2019), also etwas mehr als 3x 2€ Münzen Netto in der Stunde diese Quälerei freiwillig auf sich nimmt.



Nein, viele machen das (illegalerweise) für deutlich weniger.
Etwa die "50 cent pro Paket"-Bezahlung macher Dienstleister die zwar (ohne Mindestlohnsicherung) illegal ist aber regelmäßig neu auffällt/dokumentiert wird. Da musste um auf den Mindestlohn zu kommen rund 150 Pakete liefern, also eins alle 3 Minuten rund bei nem 8h-Tag. Dass das nicht gehen kann ist klar. Deswegen arbeiten die ja 12-14 Stunden... was auch wieder illegal ist.


----------



## Ripcord (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nein, viele machen das (illegalerweise) für deutlich weniger.
> Etwa die "50 cent pro Paket"-Bezahlung macher Dienstleister die zwar (ohne Mindestlohnsicherung) illegal ist aber regelmäßig neu auffällt/dokumentiert wird. Da musste um auf den Mindestlohn zu kommen rund 150 Pakete liefern, also eins alle 3 Minuten rund bei nem 8h-Tag. Dass das nicht gehen kann ist klar. Deswegen arbeiten die ja 12-14 Stunden... was auch wieder illegal ist.



Ist sehr traurig was da abläuft!

Pakete sollten mal so richtig verteuert werden, und das nicht nur um ein paar Cent. Ich kenne wen der kauft Katzenfutter bei Amazon, obwohl der nächste Supermarkt nur 100 Meter entfernt ist, nur um das Zeug nicht selber schleppen zu müssen. Am besten wäre es, wenn Pakete erst gar nicht bis an die Hautür geliefert werden, sondern in Sammelstellen in jeder Stadt abgeholt werden müssen. Bis an die Haustür sollte es dann etwa 100% Preisaufschlag geben. So bestellt nicht mehr jeder seine Zahnbürsten oder Wattestäbchen online. Auch müssten die Chinesen endlich mal für ihren Müll den sie massenweise verschicken zur Kasse gebeten werden. Es kann nicht sein, dass die Ihren Wohlstand auf unsere Kosten aufbauen und mit dem gesparten Geld unseren Mittelstand aufkaufen. Aber die Politik ist schon seit Jahren gelähmt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



Ripcord schrieb:


> Am besten wäre es, wenn Pakete erst gar nicht bis an die Hautür geliefert werden, sondern in Sammelstellen in jeder Stadt abgeholt werden müssen. Bis an die Haustür sollte es dann etwa 100% Preisaufschlag geben.



Zumindest das ist ja glaube ich schon länger in der Diskussion.
Mir wärs Recht - da ich außer im Urlaub nie daheim bin wenn der Postbote kommt muss ich sowieso immer in die Filiale laufen (oder falls möglich an die Paketstation). Und selbst das ist schwierig da ich oft länger arbeite als die DHL Filiale offen hat. Was nicht in die Paketstation passt/geliefert werden kann kann also bei mir durchaus ein problem sein. Kommt zum Glück nur selten vor dass ich so großes Zeug bestellen muss (mein TFT hält noch ).


----------



## Bevier (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Das wirklich traurige an der Sache bleibt doch, dass die großen Onlinehändler keine erhöhten Gebühren zahlen müssen, sondern wieder einmal alles am kleinen Privatkunden hängen bleibt. Von besserer Bezahlung der Boten ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## Lichterflug (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Zwecks "Preiserhöhung" ebenfalls interessant für den Versand ins Ausland: 
"Ab dem  1. Januar 2019 dürfen Privatkunden in Briefen der Deutschen Post keine Waren mehr ins Ausland schicken. In Briefen sind nur noch Dokumente erlaubt. Sämtliche Waren  müssen fortan als Päckchen International oder Paket International mit  DHL verschickt werden. Dadurch steigt das Porto für Verbraucher um 200  bis 400 Prozent." (Quelle)



Bevier schrieb:


> Das wirklich traurige an der Sache bleibt doch,  dass die großen Onlinehändler keine erhöhten Gebühren zahlen müssen,  sondern wieder einmal alles am kleinen Privatkunden hängen bleibt.  (..)


Du solltest den Artikel vielleicht nochmal ab der Überschrift "*Firmenkunden*" lesen.



Ripcord schrieb:


> Am besten wäre es, wenn Pakete erst gar nicht bis  an die Hautür geliefert werden, sondern in Sammelstellen in jeder Stadt  abgeholt werden müssen. Bis an die Haustür sollte es dann etwa 100%  Preisaufschlag geben.


Und wer definiert, wie weit noch erträglich ist oder wo die nächste Sammelstelle ist? Manche fahren dann 2km mit dem Fahrrad zur Post und andere 20km in die nächste Stadt, die ggf. auch noch entgegengesetzt zum Arbeitsort liegt, also rund 40km um ein Paket abzuholen - jedesmal? Ganz tolle Logik.

Wer in einer Großstadt lebt(e) und weiß wie es da in den Poststellen zugeht, der bestellt heutzutage lieber online. Zur Weihnachtszeit seine Päckchen abgeben oder abholen und 1-2h Wartezeit mit einrechnen. Selbst in Monaten fernab der Feiertage dauert es zwischen 30 und 60min. Zukünftig sollen dann alle anderen auch noch in die Filialen? Da gibts dann zusätzlich Verkehrschaos pur.

Die nächste Poststelle (nächste Stadt mit Supermarkt) liegt von mir ca. 18km entfernt, zwecks o.g. Beispiel.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



Lichterflug schrieb:


> Zwecks "Preiserhöhung" ebenfalls interessant für den Versand ins Ausland:
> "Ab dem  1. Januar 2019 dürfen Privatkunden in Briefen der Deutschen Post keine Waren mehr ins Ausland schicken. In Briefen sind nur noch Dokumente erlaubt. Sämtliche Waren  müssen fortan als Päckchen International oder Paket International mit  DHL verschickt werden. Dadurch steigt das Porto für Verbraucher um 200  bis 400 Prozent." (Quelle)



Aha. Und wer kontrolliert das wie? Werden "verdächtige" Briefe jetzt gegen das Briefgeheimnis geöffnet und nachgesehen ob nur Dokumente oder doch ein Gegenstand drin waren?

Wer denkt sich solche Regelungen aus? Das kann (legal) niemand prüfen. Selbst wenns für einen Normalsterblichen offensichtlich ist (man fühlt ein Kabel in nem Brief oder sowas) ists juristisch wahrscheinlich nicht so einfach (wie immer) denn sicher bewiesen hat mans nicht ohne zu öffnen und öffnen darf mans ja nicht. Oder gibts dann da wieder irgendnen fadenscheinigen Zusatz dass mans doch darf? Sowie Zölle auf ne versendete Stahlplatte erheben weil das die die "nationale Sicherheit" gefährdet? 
Oder läuft das dann irgendwie übern Zoll der sowieso alles ersatzlos (und oft gefühlt anlasslos) öffnen und zerstören darf?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Dafür haben die spezielle Scanmaschinen, welche sowas vollautomatisiert prüfen können. Keine Ahnuhng wie GUT im Endeffekt. *hörte ich mal irgendwann, irgendwo*


----------



## Blackfirehawk (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Mhh immer noch günstiger als selbst in die stadt zu fahren und dort zu parken..
Pro angefangene halbe std 2€ parkgebühr.. 
Da sind fix 6 euro weg.. Plus sprit 

Oder mit dem bus dahin.. 
Kostet hier in die nächste einkaufsmeile.. Ca 15km mit dem bus 5,40 € pro strecke.. Sprich hin und zurück 10.80 Euro

Von der quälerei sivh durch die läden zu suchen und die lebenszeit Verschwendung mal ganz abgesehen. 
Hinzu kommt natürlich der doch teils bedeutende Preisunterschied zwischen laden und online

Also man muss sich nicht wundern warum immer mehr bestellt wird und warum die läden in der stadt aussterben.


----------



## Ripcord (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



Lichterflug schrieb:


> Und wer definiert, wie weit noch erträglich ist oder wo die nächste Sammelstelle ist? Manche fahren dann 2km mit dem Fahrrad zur Post und andere 20km in die nächste Stadt, die ggf. auch noch entgegengesetzt zum Arbeitsort liegt, also rund 40km um ein Paket abzuholen - jedesmal? Ganz tolle Logik.



Klar werden einige wenige einen Nachteil dadurch haben. Aber gleich den ganzen Vorschlag deswegen über den Haufen werfen? So kommt man nicht weiter. Wer Extrawünsche hat sollte halt mehr Zahlen, egal ob in der Großstadt oder auf dem Land.


----------



## The-GeForce (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

DPD will mehr Geld? Können die nicht proyhlaktisch den Betrieb einstellen?  Außer deutsches Arbeitsrecht mit Subunternehmern zu unterwandern und Kunden permanent zu verärgern macht dieser Laden eh nichts. Gerade erst wieder zwei Pakete mit drei Wochen Laufzeit erlebt. Wie sich am Ende herausstellte, war es der Inkompetenz des Fahrers geschuldet, der den DPD-Paketshop nicht fand.

Ansonsten wäre ich auch sehr dankbar, wenn die Firmen das System der Packstation noch weiter ausbauen würden. DHL-Filialen sind heute auch in Großstädten nicht darauf ausgelegt, dass Heerscharen von Arbeitnehmern nach der Arbeit hinpilgern um von chronisch desinteressierten Postbankmitarbeitern ihr Paket entgegen zu nehmen. Da liegt noch jede Menge Potential brach. Vor allem die Haushalte mit zwei Arbeitnehmern sind praktisch auf solche Lösungen angewiesen, weil man bei dir Lieferung zwangsläufig nicht Zuhause ist.

Ein erster Ansatz könnte sein, dass z. B. DHL eine separate Tour fahren lässt, die nur und ausschließlich die Packstationen und Filialen anfährt um Pakete zu holen und zu bringen. Bei uns in NRW müssen das die armen Schweine machen, die auch die Privathaushalte anfahren. Das endet oft damit, dass es länger dauert, weil der Fahrer seine Tour nicht durchbekommt.

Und schlussendlich fände ich es wünschenswert, wenn unsere Behörden (müsste der Zoll sein) diesen Firmen mal deutlich genauer auf die Finger schauen würde. Jeder der mit einer Taschenlampe und einem Wörterbuch auch nur einen vernünftigen Satz finden kann sieht, dass nicht nur bei DPD massiv gegen Mitarbeiterrechte verstoßen wird. Den Mindestlohn bekommen in Deutschland jedenfalls nur die paar Glücklichen, die tatsächlich beim Mutterkonzern DHL angestellt sind.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



Lichterflug schrieb:


> Und wer definiert, wie weit noch erträglich ist oder wo die nächste Sammelstelle ist? Manche fahren dann 2km mit dem Fahrrad zur Post und andere 20km in die nächste Stadt, die ggf. auch noch entgegengesetzt zum Arbeitsort liegt, also rund 40km um ein Paket abzuholen - jedesmal?.



Das Leben ist nicht gerecht – Gewöhn dich lieber dran. (Spruch von Bill Gates zur Erziehung von Jugendlichen )

Natürlich ist so ein System nicht für alle fair und ja, mache werden Vorteile haben und andere Nachteile. Willkommen im echten Leben. Sicherlich sollte man eine Lösung suchen, bei denen nicht allzugroße Vor-/Nachteile für bestimmte Leute oder Gruppen entstehen aber für alle gleich ist ein Wunschtraum vom Ponyhof. Dass einer nur 2km hat und der andere 20 ist eben dann so.


----------



## Lotto (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



alex_k schrieb:


> Zahle ich gern, wenn die Preiserhöhung sich auch im Lohn der Zusteller niederschlägt.



Wird aber zum Großteil in den Taschen der Aktionäre landen.


----------



## Axiom (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Wie ihr wollt das die Zusteller mehr Geld bekommen?
Die schaffen es ja nicht mal ein Paket zuzustellen und da sollen die noch mehr Geld dafür bekommen?
Niemals sage ich...
Oder wie lässt sich erklären das mein verdammtes Paket heute, diese Info in der Sendungsverfolgung hat:
[FONT=&quot]Der Empfänger ist nicht zu ermitteln ist (unbekannt verzogen).
[/FONT]Das Paket wurde dabei nicht mal ins Zustellfahrzeug geladen. 
Und ja normalerweise steht in einer Sendungsverfolgung das es ins Zustellfahrzeug geladen wurde.
Und ja das stand schon eine Stunde bevor der Bote bei uns durch die Straße kam, in der Sendungsverfolgung.
Wer so arbeitet, sollte auch nicht mehr Geld bekommen... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HagenStein87 (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Als Bewohner im Erdgeschoss ist man täglich die Paket Annahmestelle, wenn man vergisst die Klingel abzustellen...
 Bei einem 65" Tv musste der Hermes Bote aber leider wieder gehen...(der TV war für den 4OG.)

Anders bei meiner Matratze die nicht gerollt geliefert wurde.
Der Arme hatte kein Platz im Vito...wir mussten uns im Grunde verabreden für den nächsten Tag das die Zustellung gelingt....was sollen die auch machen,wenn die Matratze das halbe Auto einnimmt... Trinkgeld gab's dafür das erste Mal...


----------



## Rolk (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Jetzt wird nicht mehr viel fehlen, dass Grossabnehmer wie Zalando, Amazon etc. nur noch ein Drittel vom Normalpreis zahlen. Ich bin begeistert. Das die Fahrer von dem Geld etwas sehen glaube ich auch erst wenn ich es sehe.^^


----------



## Leob12 (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



Ripcord schrieb:


> Ist sehr traurig was da abläuft!
> 
> Pakete sollten mal so richtig verteuert werden, und das nicht nur um ein paar Cent. Ich kenne wen der kauft Katzenfutter bei Amazon, obwohl der nächste Supermarkt nur 100 Meter entfernt ist, nur um das Zeug nicht selber schleppen zu müssen. Am besten wäre es, wenn Pakete erst gar nicht bis an die Hautür geliefert werden, sondern in Sammelstellen in jeder Stadt abgeholt werden müssen. Bis an die Haustür sollte es dann etwa 100% Preisaufschlag geben. So bestellt nicht mehr jeder seine Zahnbürsten oder Wattestäbchen online. Auch müssten die Chinesen endlich mal für ihren Müll den sie massenweise verschicken zur Kasse gebeten werden. Es kann nicht sein, dass die Ihren Wohlstand auf unsere Kosten aufbauen und mit dem gesparten Geld unseren Mittelstand aufkaufen. Aber die Politik ist schon seit Jahren gelähmt.



Ich hätte da eine Alternative: Wer will, der kann gegen einen Aufpreis sowas wie eine Paketbox am Hauseingang "mieten", dort wird das Paket dann zugestellt, fertig. 

Und die Chinesen sind nicht die Bösen. Würde es bei uns niemand kaufen, würden sie gar nichts schicken...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ripcord (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da eine Alternative: Wer will, der kann gegen einen Aufpreis sowas wie eine Paketbox am Hauseingang "mieten", dort wird das Paket dann zugestellt, fertig.
> 
> Und die Chinesen sind nicht die Bösen. Würde es bei uns niemand kaufen, würden sie gar nichts schicken...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Die Sendungen aus China sind ein Verlustgeschäft, egal wer es ausliefert. Die zahlen so gut wie kein Porto. Wenn Sendungen hier bis an die Haustür geliefert werden müssen machen alle Beteiligten ausser den Chinesen Verlust. Das wird dann am Ende der Nahrungskette eingespart, also den Arbeitsplätzen/Gehältern.

China - Darum ist der Versand von dort so guenstig / Afterbuy Blog


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das is auch son Ding woran man merkt dass es zu billig ist.
> Man bestellt 5 Artikel, klickt noch extra an "warten und in ein Paket stecken" weils nicht dringend ist (und es für mich viel aufwendiger ist 5 Pakete abzuholen statt einem) und was macht Amazon? Versendet trotzdem alles einzeln weils dann gefühlte 3 Stunden schneller geht. Dann brauche ich die Option auch nicht.
> 
> Eigentlich würde ich auf Versandhandel ohnehin soweit möglich verzichten. Nur gibts halt so viele Produkte die ich anders schlichtweg nicht (mit vertretbarem Aufwand) bekomme.



Ich haben diesen Dezember schlicht drei Tage gewartet, bis alle drei Pakete meiner einen Bestellung in der Packstation waren. In der (vergeblichen) Hoffnung, dass DHL das irgendwann gegenüber Amazon einpreist.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich wähle eigentlich auch immer Komplettversand aus, sofern sich die Wartezeit nur geringfügig verlängert. Nur hat das von den letzten 5x nur 2x funktioniert.
> Ich kann zweimal zur Post laufen, habe zweimal die Verpackung zuhause, dazu noch die Luftpolsterfolie etc.
> 
> Was meiner Meinung nach sogar der schlimmere Aspekt der Paketinflation ist: Die Modehäuser.
> ...



Beim Modeversandhandel sind diese Kosten in den Artikelpreisen enthalten. Das Prinzip ist hier auch keine neue Erscheinung, ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass jede Bestellung bei Otto oder Quelle in den 80ern und 90ern mit einer Rücksendung einherging. Aufgrund der notorisch unzuverlässigen Größeninterpretationen ist das auch kaum vermeidbar. Wer verantwortungsvoll bestellt, sollte dadurch aber trotzdem nicht mehr als vier Sendungen pro Jahr verursachen und somit weniger als manch Prime-Kunde in einer Woche.




Grisu8 schrieb:


> Seitdem Amazon mehrheitlich über seinen "eigenen" Logistikdienst sind die aus der Nummer mehr oder weniger raus. Jedenfalls wenn DHL & Co die Preise erhöhen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine verteilte Lagerwirtschaft hatte Amazon schon immer. Früher gab es aber LKW-Fahrten zwischen den Versandzentren, mit denen die Waren ausgetauscht wurden, um sie gebündelt zu verschicken. Mehrfachversand gab es nur, wenn man die Option ausdrücklich gewählt und bezahlt hat. Heute müssen die Paketdienste diesen Teil der Logistikkette übernehmen.


----------



## iGameKudan (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Ich bestelle so wenig wie möglich online... Nicht mal in erster Linie mit dem Hintergedanken, dass der Paketversand überhand nimmt. Ich bin einfach eine furchtbar ungeduldige Person und will meine Sachen am liebsten sofort haben. Wenn meine Objekte der Begierde vorrätig und nur absurd viel teurer sind schwinge ich meinen Hintern halt in die U-Bahn und hol mir den Kram dann direkt ab. Wenn ich doch mal was bestelle, zahle ich dann auch in der Regel meist den Expressversand... Da habe ich dann wenigstens auch kein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich den Versand dann wenigstens teuer gezahlt habe.  

Allerdings bin ich im Hintergedanken doch schon der Meinung, dass mittlerweile viel zu viel Zeug grundlos online bestellt wird. Teilweise sind nicht mal die Preisunterschiede erheblich. Besonders im Gratisversand auch von einzelnen preiswerteren Artikeln sehe ich ein großes Problem, weil dadurch selbst günstigere Artikel wegen den absolut sehr geringen, aber prozentual sehr hohen Ersparnissen im Netz bestellt werden. Mal abgesehen von den faulen Leuten, die sich aus Prinzip alles im Netz bestellen..  Jeder kennt diese Spezialisten, die sich selbst Alltagsartikel wie Zahnbürsten, Klopapier, Waschmittel, Duschgel etc. im Netz bestellen - alles Dinge, die man problemlos auch preiswert im Einzelhandel bekommt, wo die Leute aber schlicht zu faul sind ins Geschäft zu laufen oder zu fahren. Beispielsweise mit Dash-Buttons wird das überflüssige Bestellen von  einzelnen günstigen Artikeln im Netz nur noch gefördert. Und dann  wundert man sich, wieso immer mehr Arbeitsplätze im Einzelhandel  wegfallen, die Löhne sinken und die Einzelhandelsgeschäfte immer mehr  aussterben und ihr Sortiment reduzieren müssen. 

Würde das Paket Klopapier nicht 1,99€ sondern 7,99€ kosten würden es sich viele Leute doch nochmal überlegen, ob man seinen Hintern nicht doch lieber ins Geschäft schiebt. Oder es würden zumindest vernünftige Löhne für die Mitarbeiter und Zusteller möglich, die am Versand beteiligt sind. 

Natürlich gibt es auch Situationen, wo ich das bestellen im Netz  überhaupt nicht verwerflich finde. So unter Anderem bei Artikeln die man  im Einzelhandel kaum bis garnicht bekommt oder wo der Einzelhandel  einen extremen Reibach macht (wie bspw. MediaMarkt/Saturn und der  Zubehörverkauf, besonders mit Kabeln). 
Auch finde ich es nicht verwerflich wenn in ländlicheren Gegenden viel  im Netz bestellt wird - da dürfte, sofern man meist viele Artikel in  einem Schwung bestellt, am Ende sogar die Ökobilanz besser ausfallen,  als wenn jeder Einzelne mit seinem Auto zur nächsten Einkaufsmeile  kurvt. 

Für Stadtbewohner insbesonderer größerer Städte sollte zumindest der Luxus  der Haustürbestellung verteuert werden. Wenn man trotz einer großen Auswahl an mehreren Geschäften aller Branchen dann doch mal  was bestellt, sollte man halt mal seinen Hintern zur Packstation, zur  Postfiliale oder zu einem Paketshop bewegen können. Das reduziert den  hohen Arbeitsaufwand der Paketboten enorm, senkt Kosten und verbessert  die Umweltbilanz. *Versandflatrates Marke Amazon Prime und kostenloser Paket- und Päckchenversand gehören verboten... *

Der Modeversand mit dessen extremen Retouraufkommen stellt auch ein gigantisches Problem dar - da sollte es, wie hier schon vorgeschlagen, generell kostenpflichtige Retouren geben, damit die Leute nicht nur mal zum Anprobieren bestellen - oder ohne wirkliche Kaufabsicht nur gucken, obs gut aussieht... 

Als ich vor knappen drei Wochen meinen Wasserkühlungskram bestellt habe   und den Paketboten dadurch an einem Samstag mit einem fast 13kg  schweren  und ziemlich großen Paket belastet habe, habe ich mich zum  Dank auch  noch mit einem Schokonikolaus bedankt. Weil gewiss, ich habe  großen Respekt vor den Leuten, die mir am  Wochenende meine (mehr oder  weniger großen und/oder schweren) Pakete für  echt wenig Geld durch die  Gegend tragen (der Bote hatte an dem Tag übrigens alleine für unsere  Etage ne ganze Karre voll - und den Geräuschen im Hausflur konnte man  entnehmen, dass der nicht nur zwei oder drei Mal erneut Pakete alleine  für  unsere Hausnummer geholt hat...). Viele wissen überhaupt garnicht was es  bedeutet, am Wochenende, Abends, Nachts oder an Feiertagen, halt  abseits der normalen Arbeitszeiten, arbeiten zu müssen... Das Soziale  leidet da meistens enorm. Dafür werden die allermeisten solcher Berufe  und diejenigen, die diese Jobs machen, viel zu wenig wertgeschätzt. 




Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Oder mit dem bus dahin..
> Kostet hier in die nächste einkaufsmeile.. Ca 15km mit dem bus 5,40 € pro strecke.. Sprich hin und zurück 10.80 Euro
> 
> Von der quälerei sivh durch die läden zu suchen und die lebenszeit Verschwendung mal ganz abgesehen.
> ...


Was, 10,50€ hin und zurück? 
Und hier in Berlin flennen die Leute schon über 2,80€ für zwei Stunden freie Fahrt (ohne Rundfahrten oder Rückfahrten auf der gleichen Strecke) bzw. 7,00€ als Tageskarte (also ab dem 3. benötigten Einzelfahrschein deutlich lohnenswert) oder 81,00€ als Monatsticket. 

Mal abgesehen davon: Die Läden sterben aus, weil die Leute selbst Kleinst- bzw. Billigstartikel wegen dem ausufernden Gratisversand im Netz bestellen anstatt ihre Hintern mal in die Geschäfte zu bewegen. Wäre der Versand gerade bei billigen Artikeln nicht so oft kostenlos gäbe es nicht mal einen sonderlichen Preisvorteil.



The-GeForce schrieb:


> DPD will mehr Geld? Können die nicht proyhlaktisch den Betrieb einstellen?  Außer deutsches Arbeitsrecht mit Subunternehmern zu unterwandern und Kunden permanent zu verärgern macht dieser Laden eh nichts. Gerade erst wieder zwei Pakete mit drei Wochen Laufzeit erlebt. Wie sich am Ende herausstellte, war es der Inkompetenz des Fahrers geschuldet, der den DPD-Paketshop nicht fand.
> 
> dass nicht nur bei DPD massiv gegen Mitarbeiterrechte verstoßen wird. Den Mindestlohn bekommen in Deutschland jedenfalls nur die paar Glücklichen, die tatsächlich beim Mutterkonzern DHL angestellt sind.


DPD und DHL ist ein riesengroßer Unterschied - und DPD hat mit der DHL Deutsche Post AG so garnix zu tun.

Bei DHL sind Subunternehmer insgesamt gesehen die große Ausnahme, bei Paketfirmen wie DPD oder Hermes aber eher die Tagesordnung. 
Und die DHL-Fahrer die auch für DHL arbeiten sind sogar noch die mit den im Vergleich besseren Arbeitsbedingungen, besonders in Hinsicht auf die Bezahlung. 

Mit DHL habe ich bisher nie schlechte Erfahrungen machen müssen. Das Schlimmste was mal war ist, dass ich wegen einem kurzfristigen Warnstreik zwei Tage länger (weil Wochenende) auf ein Paket warten musste. Bis auf ein oder zwei Ausnahmen waren die Pakete immer am nächsten Tag da. 

Das eine mal mit DPD war allerdings auch ein totaler Griff ins Klo - beim ersten Zustellversuch war angeblich niemand Zuhause,dabei war nicht mal ne Benachrichtigungskarte im Briefkasten. Und beim zweiten Zustellversuch gabs nur die Karte ohne dass geklingelt wurde, und der Paketbote hat laut der Aussage des Paketshops wohl sämtliche Pakete direkt im Paketshop abgeladen. 

Hermes vermeide ich generell, weil die ohne Vollmacht beim ersten Zustellversuch nicht an Nachbarn zustellen (dürfen?). 
Die eine GLS-Bestellung bisher hat aber auch ganz gut geklappt. Auch direkt an einen Nachbarn zugestellt, schnell waren die auch... Hätte allerdings kein Nachbar das Paket angenommen, hätte ich erstmal 10 Minuten mit dem Bus zum nächsten Paketshop fahren müssen. 



Axiom schrieb:


> Wie ihr wollt das die Zusteller mehr Geld bekommen?
> Die schaffen es ja nicht mal ein Paket zuzustellen und da sollen die noch mehr Geld dafür bekommen?
> Niemals sage ich...
> Oder wie lässt sich erklären das mein verdammtes Paket heute, diese Info in der Sendungsverfolgung hat:
> ...


Kleiner Tipp - nicht immer ist der Zusteller schuld.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Was, 10,50€ hin und zurück?
> Und hier in Berlin flennen die Leute schon über 2,80€ für zwei Stunden freie Fahrt (ohne Rundfahrten oder Rückfahrten auf der gleichen Strecke) bzw. 7,00€ als Tageskarte (also ab dem 3. benötigten Einzelfahrschein deutlich lohnenswert) oder 81,00€ als Monatsticket.
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon: Die Läden sterben aus, weil die Leute selbst Kleinst- bzw. Billigstartikel wegen dem ausufernden Gratisversand im Netz bestellen anstatt ihre Hintern mal in die Geschäfte zu bewegen. Wäre der Versand gerade bei billigen Artikeln nicht so oft kostenlos gäbe es nicht mal einen sonderlichen Preisvorteil.
> ...



Jain.. In Berlin.. Bzw regional kann das anders sein was sich lohnt und was nicht.. 

Ich wohne ca 15 km von Bonn entfernt.. Also ivh würd es jetzt nicht grade ländlich nennen... 

Hier kostet mich ein ticket mit der rsvg/ swb nach bonn 4,80€ und ich sitz pro strecke ne std lang im bus.. Sind hin und zurück 2 std und 9,60€ nur um mal eben shoppen zu gehen

Alternative zu Bonn wäre die stadt Siegburg.. Etwa auch 15 km.. Std pro strecke im Bus auch ca 1 std mit umsteigen.. 5,40 €
Ergo 10,80€ und 2 std unterwegs

Das sind hier sie öffentlichen verkehrsmittel für mal eben Shoppen.. 

Gut jetzt besitz ich zum glück n Auto und kann die strecken auch ohne probleme fahren.. 15-20 min in jede Richtung 
Jetzt muss ich aber noch parken..
 In Bonn Katastrophal.. Fahr nur sehr ungern mim auto deswegen nach Bonn rein.. 
Tjoar 2€ pro angefangene halbe std ist hier keine seltenheit.. Und das geht noch teurer
Ergo bin ich mit durch die city latschen auch locker 4-8 euro los 

Fakt ist.. Alles teurer wie versandkosten im netz

Ich kauf jetzt nicht jeden mist im netz. Fahr einmal die woche auch normal zum discounter oder geh zum baumarkt um die ecke.. Wenn ich weis ich bekomm dort was ich will zu nem fairen preis

Aber grad viele kleinteile oder Elektronik seh ich nicht ein den saturn preis zu zahlen.. 

Bei amazon kostet mich n kack handykabel im 2er pack 5euro plus 2 euro Versand 
Dafür bekomm ich bei saturn nichtmal 1 kabel

Auch auto Ersatzteile sind nach vergleich viel günstiger wie beim teiledealer die Straße runter.. 
Und wir reden nicht von 10€.. 
Hab et letz ne Autobatterie gebraucht.. Teiledealer wollt für die varta 153€.. Bei amazon hab ich inkl versand 78 euro bezahlt fur die gleiche Batterie.. 
Und bis dato zieht sich das bei den preisvergleichen wie ein roter faden durch.. Wären das nur n paar euro würd ich nix sagen aber hier sind es doch teikweise 20-50%

Ich für meinen teil empfinde es als ziemliche zeit und geldverschwendung in die city zu fahren wenn ich was brauche
Vom stress mal abgesehen.. Für mich lohnt es sich oft rechnerisch einfach gar nicht


----------



## Zsinj (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Ich für meinen teil empfinde es als ziemliche zeit und geldverschwendung in die city zu fahren wenn ich was brauche
> Vom stress mal abgesehen.. Für mich lohnt es sich oft rechnerisch einfach gar nicht


Und jetzt stell dir das mal auf dem Lande vor... Da kostet das Parken etwas weniger, aber du gurkst noch viel mehr durch die Landschaft


----------



## Schokomonster (31. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Ach bei DPD muss man auch noch dafür zahlen das die ein die Pakete stehlen und unterschriften fälschen?


----------



## sirMiles68 (1. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Find ich im prinzip erst Mal sehr gut!

Ganz im ernst, ich zahl gern 20% mehr Versandkosten oder 20% mehr Prime Abo kosten, wenn das Geld dann wirklich zu 100% an die zusteller fließt.

Der großteil von denen verdient wenn es hoch kommt 1200-1400 Netto. Bei 8-10 Stunden am Tag und der ganzen schlepperei bei Wind und wetter und dabei sind sie den ganzen Tag im stadtverkehr unterwegs der schon nervenaufreibend genug ist.

Unser einer sitzt dann auf dem ergonomischen Stuhl im beheizten büro und beschwert sich warum 45 der 738392748484 Pakete die ich bestellt habe, nicht überpübtklich da sind.

Sollen sie doch noch besser einen aufschlag von 0,5 - 1€ pro Paket machen, dieser wird dann dem Paketboten übergeben und er darf es behalten.

Bei uns im Haus nehme ich generell alle Pakete an wenn die Leute nicht da sind. Im Schnitt nehme ich somit 15-20 pakete pro woche an damit der bote eben nicht 15-20 Mal zum zweiten Mal kommen muss.


----------



## Gast1670368202 (1. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



sirMiles68 schrieb:


> Find ich im prinzip erst Mal sehr gut!
> 
> Ganz im ernst, ich zahl gern 20% mehr Versandkosten oder 20% mehr Prime Abo kosten, wenn das Geld dann wirklich zu 100% an die zusteller fließt.
> 
> ...



€1200-1400 euro NETTO ?
Wovon träumst du ?
Wenn du bei DHL beschäftigst bist dann auch nur vielleicht und wenn du schon extrem lange genug dabei bist.
8-10stunden...ganz klar..schafft keiner von denen denn 10 stunden sind "Üblich"

als "Servicepartner" von DHL das sind die Fahrzeuge bei denen "Servicepartner von DHL" auf der Tür steht und das sind nicht wenige, kommst du Täglich locker an deine 12 stunden bei knapp €1000.- netto.

wohin allerdings die kohle fließt wissen wir doch alle, DHL ist ein Börsenorientiertes unternehmen auch wenn der Staat noch ein paar anteile hat aber letzendlich wandern die Peiserhöhungen in die Dividende...


----------



## masterX244 (1. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



Axiom schrieb:


> Wie ihr wollt das die Zusteller mehr Geld bekommen?
> Die schaffen es ja nicht mal ein Paket zuzustellen und da sollen die noch mehr Geld dafür bekommen?
> Niemals sage ich...
> Oder wie lässt sich erklären das mein verdammtes Paket heute, diese Info in der Sendungsverfolgung hat:
> ...




Braucht ne Möglichkeit dass man sagen kann an welche Sammelstelle das Paket gehen soll. die geografisch nächstgelegene kann von der Erreichbarkeit schlecht sein bzw ne andere liegt fast perfekt am Arbeitsweg.


----------



## efdev (1. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Und jetzt stell dir das mal auf dem Lande vor... Da kostet das Parken etwas weniger, aber du gurkst noch viel mehr durch die Landschaft



Hier nicht fahre 6km und hab alles was ich brauche und Parkplätze hat da auch jeder Laden  
Gut diese sogenannte Stadt besteht zwar nur aus Discountern aber zumindest ist alles da  (Elektro ist etwas mager nur ein Expert aber fürn Notfall geht auch der Sauladen)


----------



## AngelJdF (1. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Meiner Meinung nach war es ein riesiger Fehler die Post zu privatisieren. Beamte haben ihren ganzen Pensionsanspruch zu verlieren, wenn sie dauerhaft unsauber arbeiten. Irgendein unterbezahlter Hilfsarbeiter bekommt selbst bei Diebstahl höchstens eine Geldstrafe, die meist nicht einmal im Führungszeugnis auftaucht.

Des weiteren kann man m.M. heutezutage fast jeden zumuten sein Zeug aus einer Paketstation abzuholen. Die letzte Meile ist für den Zusteller die teuerste und die stressigste (auch für den Kunden der zuhause sein muss) und das muss nicht sein. Die Paketstationen könnten aber ruhig überdacht sein (jeder Pfandrückgabeautomat befindet sich in einem Innenraum) und auch der Empfang von großen Paketen sollte möglich sein. Außerdem sollte die Funktionsweise am besten den Kindern gleich in der Grundschule gezeigen und beigebracht werden - die Scheu ist auf dem Land noch groß.

Ich wohne hier im Bayerischen Wald in Grenznähe. Es gibt keine große Auswahl an Geschäften. Kein Saturn, kein Mediamarkt im Umkreis von 45km. Mein Computerfritz hat mir zuverlässig und sehr kompetent jahrelang die PCs meiner Familie zusammengebaut. Den Aufpreis habe ich gerne bezahlt. Leider sank die Nachfrage an Individual-PCs und auch so war sein Geschäftsmodell zu unkonstant und er hat sich verständlicherweise dann auf Firmenkunden spezialisiert. Die bekommen aber nun leider Gottes den Terra-Einheitsbrei geliefert. Ist etwas kaput, schickt er einfach den ganzen Rechner zurück und muss nicht selber herumbasteln. Doch leider sind diese Rechner untragbar schlecht zusammengestellt und konfiguriert. Schon das booten dauert oft Minuten, Windows Updates Stunden. Seitdem muss ich die Firmen-PCs und Laptops meines Dads selber zusammenstellen und das verursacht halt STÄNDIG Post. Im lokalen Elektronikfachmarkt sitzen nur Nieten. Selbst als regelmäßiger Kunde, kann man sich komplett zusammenpflaumen lassen, wenn es mal Probleme gibt. Letztes Mal ein HDMI 2.0 Kabel gekauft. Zuhause ging der Monitor aber nur mit 60hz, obwohl 120 hz möglich sein sollte. Mit dem Vergleichskabel liefs. Denkst du die hätten das defekte Kabel zurückgenommen? Bei Amazon hätte ich bei den Rezensionen sofort gesehen, dass das Kabel nichts taugt und erst gar nicht bestellt. Notfalls hätt ich das Kabel einfach zurückschicken können ohne mich eine halbe Stunde zu rechtfertigen und mit Herzrasen aus dem Laden rauszukommen. Kurzzusammenfassung bei mir auf dem Land ist es unumgänglich die Paketzusteller zu belästigen, aber die könnten für Hauszustellungen einfach mehr verlangen und die Paketstationen ausbauen. In wenigen Jahren hätte sich jeder daran gewöhnt.


----------



## t0m2k (1. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Unfassbar die aktuelle, bzw. generelle Arbeitssituation der aktuellen Sub-Unternehmer von Hermes, GLS und Konsorten. Da ich ländlich wohne, haben wir seit fast 20!!! Jahren den selben Postzusteller, der nicht wie in der Stadt getrennt zustellt (also Pakete bei DHL und Briefe mit Deutsche Post) sondern alles aus einer Hand geschieht. Dieser hat auch noch einen "alten Vertrag" und siehe da, kein Paket kommt kaputt an oder wird einfach in den Garten geworfen. Ein Tag später Kontrast Programm wenn Amazon oder sonst jemand mal wieder Hermes als Fufiller nimmt. Pakete verschwinden, kommen Abends um 21:30?! oder werden wie gesagt einfach bei Regen+Schnee in den Garten geworfen und fiktiv unterschrieben. Unabhängig von Rumäne, Türke oder Deutscher. Da wo Gehälter gestrichen oder bewusst niedrig gehalten werden, sind genau diese Arbeitsweisen sichtbar. Deswegen bin ich gerne bereit mehr zu zahlen, WENN es bei den Zustellern und den richtigen Stellen ankommt!


----------



## Nobbis (1. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Sollte noch viel teurer werden. Dieses elendige hin und hergeschicke von Waren, 3 bestellt, 2 gehen zurück oder "gefällt mir nicht" ist zum kotzen. Die Zulieferer verstopfen und versperren die Straßen, die armen Paketboten schleppen sich nen Wolf für andere faule Leutz.


----------



## The-GeForce (1. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> DPD und DHL ist ein riesengroßer Unterschied - und DPD hat mit der DHL Deutsche Post AG so garnix zu tun.



Wer behaupet, dass DHL und DPD ein Laden wäre? Meinen Post hast du scheinbar falsch verstanden: Von allen in Deutschland beschäftigten Austrägern geht es denen, die bei DHL wirklich fest angestellt sind, noch am besten.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> *Bei DHL sind Subunternehmer insgesamt gesehen die große Ausnahme*, bei Paketfirmen wie DPD oder Hermes aber eher die Tagesordnung.
> Und die DHL-Fahrer die auch für DHL arbeiten sind sogar noch die mit den im Vergleich besseren Arbeitsbedingungen, besonders in Hinsicht auf die Bezahlung.



Aktuell gibt es eine Reportage von ZDF Zoom in der Mediathek, da wird das ganz schön erklärt. DHL hat vor einigen Jahren 46 regionale Subunternehmen gegründet (DHL Delivery GmbH). Wer dort arbeitet, bekommt rund 30% weniger Lohn als die Mitarbeiter im Mutterkonzern für die gleiche Tätigkeit. Auch wenn DHL noch im Namen steckt, sind das bereits Subunternehmer und nicht die Ausnahme sondern die Regel. Das deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre. Bei DPD hingegen gibt es nur und ausschließlich Subunternehmer als Fahrer. Das ist deren Methode um die Preise auf dem gleichen Niveau wie die Konkurrenz drücken zu können. Bei Hermes weiß ich es nicht, würde mich aber wundern, wenn es dort anders wäre wie bei DPD.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp - nicht immer ist der Zusteller schuld.



Das stimmt. Was will man, im schlimmsten Fall, erwarten, wenn der Fahrer der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig ist, ortsunkundig ist, keinerlei Ahnung von seinem Job hat und für einen Lohn weit unter Mindestlohn ausgebeutet wird?


----------



## Rollora (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



alex_k schrieb:


> Zahle ich gern, wenn die Preiserhöhung sich auch im Lohn der Zusteller niederschlägt.
> 
> Wir sind so ein reiches Land, aber ein gar nicht so kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung bekommt nur den Mindestlohn oder Hatz IV.
> 
> Wer gute arbeit leistet, und viel arbeitet, soll dafür auch gut bezahlt werden.


Mir tat unser DHL Bote recht leid im Dezember, er war immer schon früh morgens in der Gegend zu sehen und nicht selten auch Abends noch (knappe 12h). Auf die Frage hin, ob sich das irgendwie im Gehalt auswirkt hat er das verneinen müssen. Also leider nein: die erhöhten Preise kommen wohl eher den fetten "Managern" zugute.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Wieso drückt ihr denen nicht etwas Trinkgeld in die Hand? Kommt dem Postboten zu gute und wenn das öfter passiert, wird der definitiv nicht schlampig mit Paketen umgehen.

Ich bestelle gerne und viel. Weil vieles einfach mal nicht in der Stadt zu finden ist (trotz über 500k Einwohnern) oder es ist gnadenlos überteuert. Dazu natürlich Amazon Prime, das lohnt sich egal wie man es dreht. Sehe ich nicht ein, mein Einkaufsverhalten zu verändern während die Firmen wie Hermes, UPS & Co massive Gewinne einfahren. Sollen sich die Fahrer doch in den Streik begeben und vernünftige Löhne, bezahlte Überstunden und maximale Schichtlänge einfordern - das wird denen nicht von alleine aufn Kopf fallen, dafür muss man schon was tun.


----------



## Zsinj (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Sollen sich die Fahrer doch in den Streik begeben und vernünftige Löhne, bezahlte Überstunden und maximale Schichtlänge einfordern - das wird denen nicht von alleine aufn Kopf fallen, dafür muss man schon was tun.


Dazu müssen die erst einmal irgendwie organisiert sein. 
Gewerkschaften sind hierzulande leider seit Jahren in einem Negativtrend was Mitglieder angeht. 
Sub-Sub (...) Mitarbeiter  sind sicher am wenigsten dort vertreten und wer das dann noch als (Schein-)"Selbständiger" ausübt kommt damit sowieso nicht weit. 
Beim Thema Gewerkschaften und damit Arbeitsbedingungen, insbesondere gerechte Löhne bräuchte es schon lange dringend Unterstützung seitens der Politik. 
Aber da kommt nicht viel. Eigentlich sollte sich hier diese rote Partei mit dem "*S*" im Namen, _komm gerade nicht darauf wie die heißt..._, zuständig fühlen.


----------



## efdev (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wieso drückt ihr denen nicht etwas Trinkgeld in die Hand? Kommt dem Postboten zu gute und wenn das öfter passiert, wird der definitiv nicht schlampig mit Paketen umgehen.



Weil es das Problem kein bisschen löst, der Liefersklave soll ein festes Gehalt haben von dem man ordentlich Leben kann und nicht mit Glück genug Trinkgeld kriegen worauf keinerlei verlass ist.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



efdev schrieb:


> Weil es das Problem kein bisschen löst, der Liefersklave soll ein festes Gehalt haben von dem man ordentlich Leben kann und nicht mit Glück genug Trinkgeld kriegen worauf keinerlei verlass ist.



Hat der aber aktuell nicht, also kann man dem ruhig Trinkgeld geben. 
Kellner verdienen auch 0,nix, mit Trinkgeld kommen sie aber auf ein vernünftiges Einkommen pro Monat.

Der Liefersklave wie der genannt wurde, bemüht sich nicht um ein vernünftiges Gehalt, deswegen bekommt der ja so gut wie nichts.


----------



## efdev (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Nur weil der Betrug am Arbeitnehmer bei Kellnern(Gastronomie) mittlerweile als normal angesehen ist macht es das Problem nicht besser  
Trinkgeld löst das Problem halt weder auf der einen noch auf der anderen Seite zuverlässig und ist damit gut gemeint aber macht es genau genommen kein Stück besser sondern kaschiert nur die Missstände.


----------



## Poulton (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Kellner verdienen auch 0,nix, mit Trinkgeld kommen sie aber auf ein vernünftiges Einkommen pro Monat.


Trinkgelder... Die hängen sowohl von der Art der gastronomischen Einrichtung ab, von der Lage und Saison dieser und Punkte in der Rentenversicherung ergeben sich daraus auch nicht. 

Du bist nicht zufällig Ehrenmitglied in der FDP? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zsinj (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



efdev schrieb:


> Weil es das Problem kein bisschen löst, der Liefersklave soll ein festes Gehalt haben von dem man ordentlich Leben kann und nicht mit Glück genug Trinkgeld kriegen worauf keinerlei verlass ist.


Wenn wir schon bei "Liefersklaven" sind, die Essenslieferdienste sind was Gehalt und Arbeitsbedingungen angeht auch kein Deut besser. 


Poulton schrieb:


> Trinkgelder... Die hängen sowohl von der Art der gastronomischen Einrichtung ab, von der Lage und Saison dieser und Punkte in der Rentenversicherung ergeben sich daraus auch nicht.


Die können bestenfalls die Misere etwas kaschieren, die Leute im Hintergrund haben davon idR. auch nichts. 
Was es bräuchte wäre eine starke Arbeitnehmervertretung, was aber bei der ganzen Scheinselbständigkeit sehr schwierig wird. Die Politik wäre mehr als gefragt. Da gab es mal eine Partei mit einem roten "*S*" im Namen...


----------



## cryon1c (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



Poulton schrieb:


> Trinkgelder... Die hängen sowohl von der Art der gastronomischen Einrichtung ab, von der Lage und Saison dieser und Punkte in der Rentenversicherung ergeben sich daraus auch nicht.
> 
> Du bist nicht zufällig Ehrenmitglied in der FDP?
> 
> ...



Nö bin ich nicht, hab auch nie selbst gekellnert - aber kenne genug die das immer noch machen. 
Denkste die Barmädels im Club wo ich feiern war am Silvester - die haben ordentlich was an dem Abend verdient? Immerhin haben die am Feiertag geschuftet. Nö, haben die nicht, also warum nicht einfach mal 5€ zustecken. 
Klar ist das falsch. Ist aber in vielen Ländern noch üblich, wer hat denn kein Trinkgeld in der Gastro?  China und Japan fallen mir da ein, wobei die Löhne in China auch nicht so geil sind das die Leute in der Gastro ordentlich leben können. In Japan sieht das besser aus.
Aber die gesamte westliche Welt sowie viele andere Länder in Asien, CIS, Südamerika usw. haben Trinkgelder und finden diese angemessen. Wir hier eben auch, wobei die Summen nicht so hoch sind.
Also, was ist daran verwerflich, jemanden für guten Service auch etwas Geld zu geben? Glaub mir der Paketschlepper arbeitet härter als der Kellner und kommt mit weniger nach Hause obwohl der länger arbeitet.


----------



## Poulton (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Denkste die Barmädels im Club wo ich feiern war am Silvester


Und das waren nicht zufällig Studentinnen, für die Sonderregelungen hinsichtlich SV gelten?



cryon1c schrieb:


> [...]wer hat denn kein Trinkgeld in der Gastro?


Das was man als "Systemgastronomie" bezeichnet. Also McDonals und wie die Buden alle heißen. Ich mein mich sogar daran erinnern zu können, irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben, dass es den Mitarbeitern dort vertraglich verboten ist, welches anzunehmen. Wobei mich das bei Union Bustern nicht wundert.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



Poulton schrieb:


> Und das waren nicht zufällig Studentinnen, für die Sonderregelungen hinsichtlich SV gelten?
> 
> 
> Das was man als "Systemgastronomie" bezeichnet. Also McDonals und wie die Buden alle heißen. Ich mein mich sogar daran erinnern zu können, irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben, dass es den Mitarbeitern dort vertraglich verboten ist, welches anzunehmen. Wobei mich das bei Union Bustern nicht wundert.



Ja, Systemgastronomie ist was anderes, aber diese Buden besuche ich nicht, kenne mich mit denen net aus. Weißt ja was ich meine, vom Restaurant bis zur Bar alles.
Und nein, das waren keine Studentinnen. Die arbeiten da Vollzeit.
Selbst wenn es Studentinnen wären, das wäre bei denen keine geringfügige Beschäftigung, wie oft und wie lange die da sind. 

Egal ob man dafür oder dagegen ist, was haben wir aktuell? Richtig, Politik die sich nicht drum kümmert (ist auch richtig so, die Arbeitnehmer haben alle Werkzeuge dazu, für ihren Arbeitsplatz und alles damit verbundene selbst zu kämpfen), die Arbeiter die sich nicht darum kümmern (ich sehe streikende Piloten, Lokführer, Flugbegleiter, Arbeiter aus der Metallindustrie blargh - aber KEINE Postboten oder Lieferfahrer, wie man die auch nennen mag). Wer ist wohl am geringen Verdienst schuld? Sicher nicht das Unternehmen - das Unternehmen reizt nur die gesetlich gegebenen Möglichkeiten aus wenn keine Tarifverträge bestehen usw. Schlecht? Ja. Illegal? Nö. Selbst muss man ran.


----------



## Poulton (2. Januar 2019)

*AW: PreiserhÃ¶hungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



cryon1c schrieb:


> aber KEINE Postboten oder Lieferfahrer, wie man die auch nennen mag).


Wenn sie bei der Post direkt beschäftigt sind, Februar 2018:  ver.di – Tarifeinigung bei der Deutschen Post AG: ver.di-Mitglieder stimmen mit 67,97 Prozent fuer die Annahme
Aber  solchen Ärgernissen versucht man sich ja durch das Ausgliedern in  Mini-Lokal bzw. Regiongesellschaften zu entziehen oder durch das "_im Auftrag der ... unterwegs_". Im Zweifel gibt es dann noch ein Outsourcing vom Outsourcing... 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Nö. Selbst muss man ran.


Nö, die Politik muss ran, in dem z.B: endlich der für den Bereich geltende Tarifvertrag für Allgemeinverbindlich erklärt wird. Auch eine Rücknahme der sogenannten "Liberalisierung" des Post- und Paketmarktes ist angebracht.


----------



## cryon1c (3. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Deutsche Post und Ver.di, davon mal abgesehen gibt es noch weitere Firmen und es muss ja auch nicht immer Ver.di sein dahinter. 

Das Outsourcing geht auch nicht ohne die Mitarbeiter die dem zustimmen, wenn die sich weigern und keiner da arbeiten geht (weil die Bezahlung nicht stimmt), war es das. Da muss auch Aufklärung in EU-Ländern stimmen, damit die Kollegen aus den ärmeren Gebieten nicht für 0,nix hier arbeiten.


----------



## Zsinj (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das Outsourcing geht auch nicht ohne die Mitarbeiter die dem zustimmen, wenn die sich weigern und keiner da arbeiten geht (weil die Bezahlung nicht stimmt), war es das.


Wenn du zügig eine neue Arbeit findest ist das kein Problem. Ansonsten macht dir das Arbeitsamt da ganz schnell Beine... 
So drückt der Niedriglohnsektor die Löhne.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



cryon1c schrieb:


> [...] also warum nicht einfach mal 5€ zustecken.
> Klar ist das falsch. [...]



Als "falsch" würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Man sollte sich aber tunlichst davor hüten, das als Lösung zu betrachten. Ist ähnlich wie mit den "Tafeln" - die sind auch nur ein Notnagel, um die schlimmsten, systemisch bedingten Folgen unsozialer Politik aufzufangen. Analog dazu ist Trinkgeld geben (mindestens bei gutem Service) in der Gastro eine sehr solidarische Einzelhandlung - aber trotzdem müssen politische Lösungen her. Die politischen Lösungen fallen aber nicht vom Himmel, sondern erst wenn genug Druck gemacht wird, damit sich die Politik eben auch mal ansatzweise gegen Profitinteressen stellt. Und um diesen Druck auszuüben, braucht es eben eine Selbstorganisation der Arbeitnehmerinnen und Arbeitnehmer. Das Problem ist einfach nur: in genau den Branchen, sei es die Gastro, seien es "endverbrauchernahe Logistikdienstleistungen" etc. sind die Gewerkschaften extrem schwach. Weil die Betriebsgrößen oft sehr gering sind, was in den Branchen die Betreuung durch Hauptamtliche sehr aufwändig macht und die Multiplikatorwirkung einzelner Aktiver einschränkt. Weil es oft eben auch "Solo-Selbstständige" und Leiharbeit gibt, wofür dann weder Gewerkschaft noch ein eventueller Betriebsrat in dem Unternehmen zuständig sind. Es gibt miese Kniffe wie das, was "Nordsee" zuletzt versucht hat (mal eben den Großteil der BR-Kandidaten zu (pseudo-)leitenden Angestellten machen, damit sie nicht antreten dürfen). Es arbeiten dort auch viele Leute, die einfach überhaupt nichts von ihren Rechten und Möglichkeiten als Arbeitnehmer wissen - weil sie nicht von hier kommen und das System gar nicht kennen, oder weil sie es einfach nie gelernt haben - in der allgemeinbildenden Schule wird einem soetwas nur mit sehr viel Glück und nem guten Lehrer beigebracht, in der Berufsschule hat man zwar hoffentlich Kontakt mit der Gewerkschaft - aber eben auch nur, wenn man überhaupt eine Berufsausbildung macht. Und letztlich landen in den Niedriglohnbereichen, die meist keine zwingende Ausbildung erfordern, eben auch die Leute, für die quasi jeder Job der Griff nach dem letzten, rettenden Strohhalm ist und die mit quasi allen Arbeitsbedingungen zufrieden sind. Und die im Zweifelsfall auch empfänglich sind für Einflüsterungen seitens der Arbeitgeber. Oder die bei den Hungerlöhnen sich nicht noch den Gewerkschaftsbeitrag leisten können.

So, das ist jetzt mal grob zusammengefasst, warum es gerade in den Niedriglohnbranchen so wenig passiert, dass die Beschäftigten da mal selbst für bessere Bedingungen aufstehen.


----------



## cryon1c (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Man kennt aber unsere Politiker. Die machen nüscht.
Selbst wenn der Mindestlohn auf 12€ angehoben ist, wird das nichts bringen wenn die Leute unbezahlte Überstunden schieben, für diverse Leistungen zur Kasse gebeten werden (was nicht sein darf - z.B. den eigenen Transporter stellen und den selbst reparieren) oder als Solo-Selbstständige zu einem Festbetrag oder Betrag pro Zustellung arbeiten - damit wird das ausgehebelt.
Hier müsste einfach nur das Arbeitsgericht den Leuten kostenlos helfen, ein einfaches Programm was die Gerichtskosten übernimmt in solchen Fällen, wäre ja schon mal ein Anfang (und nein, die aktuelle Gerichtskostenbeihilfe ist keine Lösung, nicht mal ein Notnagel, zu aufwändig, zu wenig Leute wissen davon usw.). 
Wer glaubt, das es dafür politische Lösungen in nächster Zeit gibt, glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann. 

In der aktuellen Gesellschaft ist es immer wichtiger, sich mit seinen Rechten und Möglichkeiten auszukennen, mit dem Markt an sich und mit Preisen für so ziemlich alles. 
Das was vor 20 Jahren noch keine Sau interessiert hat, wird immer wichtiger. Sachen die vorher nicht existiert haben, bestimmen aktuell das Einkommen und den Arbeitsmarkt. Hier ist jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich, wer nicht hinter einer guten Gewerkschaft steht - die Politik ist viel zu langsam um da mitzuhalten.
Gleich kommt zwar die Keule "Wir müssen bei der Politik was ändern" - ja klar, viel Spaß dabei, ich gehe wählen und gut ist.


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Ich frage mich, ob du gerade ein wenig gegen Windmühlen argumentierst 

Nochmal: 
Politische Lösungen müssen her. Das ist schwierig, aber nicht unmöglich. Wenn - WENN - genug Druck ausgeübt wird. Und dafür müssen sich die Arbeitnehmerinnen und Arbeitnehmer organisieren, denn nur mit in dem entsprechenden Organisationsbereich starken Gewerkschaften kann das effektiv was werden. Warum es aber eben so schwierig ist, die Leute in den Bereichen gewerkschaftlich zu organisieren, habe ich ja in meinem vorherigen Beitrag versucht darzulegen.


----------



## cryon1c (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob du gerade ein wenig gegen Windmühlen argumentierst
> 
> Nochmal:
> Politische Lösungen müssen her. Das ist schwierig, aber nicht unmöglich. Wenn - WENN - genug Druck ausgeübt wird. Und dafür müssen sich die Arbeitnehmerinnen und Arbeitnehmer organisieren, denn nur mit in dem entsprechenden Organisationsbereich starken Gewerkschaften kann das effektiv was werden. Warum es aber eben so schwierig ist, die Leute in den Bereichen gewerkschaftlich zu organisieren, habe ich ja in meinem vorherigen Beitrag versucht darzulegen.



Naja warum gleich politische Lösungen für eine Sache die zwischen Arbeitnehmer und Arbeitgeber verhandelt wird? Das lässt sich normalerweise mit Tarifverträgen&co ohne die Politik regeln, wir leben doch nicht im Mittelalter damit der König über alles befehlen muss...


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja warum gleich politische Lösungen für eine Sache die zwischen Arbeitnehmer und Arbeitgeber verhandelt wird? Das lässt sich normalerweise mit Tarifverträgen&co ohne die Politik regeln, wir leben doch nicht im Mittelalter damit der König über alles befehlen muss...



Weil weite Teile des Niedriglohnbereiches aus den von mir genannten Gründen sehr schlecht organisierbar sind. Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich, dass dort vernünftige Arbeitskämpfe in der Breite geführt werden können. Darum würde ich strategisch eher darauf orientieren, möglichst breite, gesellschaftliche Bündnisse rund um größere Einzelarbeitskämpfe der Branche zu schaffen (so sie denn mal stattfinden). Um durch genügend Druck die Politik dazu zu bringen,  mindestens einen vernünftigen Entgelttarifvertrag für allgemeinverbindlich zu erklären. An andere verbreitete unsoziale Regelungen, vor allem im Bereich der Arbeitnehmerüberlassung (Leiharbeit) und Solo- bzw. Scheinselbständigkeit muss darüber hinaus so oder so der Gesetzgeber ran (bzw. die Exekutive in Form des Zoll deren Einhaltung überwachen).

Der Verweis auf Verhandlungen zwischen AG und AN lässt außer Acht, dass insbesondere im Niedriglohnbereich die Waagschale unglaublich stark Richtung AG ausschlägt, auch aus strukturellen Gründen. Da klingt dein Vorschlag lustigerweise auf eine zynische Weise fast neoliberal


----------



## Zocker_Boy (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*

Was hier noch nicht erwähnt wurde: Die Logistik-Sparte, zu der die ganzen Paketspediteure ja zählen, profitiert leider von einer vollkommen verfehlten Verkehrspolitik. Das fängt schon damit an, dass osteuropäische Spediteure Kosten massiv drücken, indem sie hiesige Vorschriften gezielt unterwandern und so die Preise drücken. LKW-Überholverbot? AdBlue tanken? Das interessiert doch einen Spediteur aus der Ukraine nicht. Hinzu kommt, dass der Bund weiter auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit fleißíg Autobahnen baut, während Flughäfen und Eisenbahnen ihre Infastruktur-Kosten weitgehend selbst tragen müssen.
Die LKW-Maut bringt nie und nimmer so viel ein, wie hierzulande investiert wird. Busse zahlen gar keine Maut, obwohl sie genauso schwer sind wie LKW und daher die gleichen Straßenschäden verursachen.
Da gehört viel strenger kontrolliert. Erst wenn der russische Lkw-Spediteur nicht mehr für 10 € pro Fahrt polnische Amazon-Päckchen nach Dresden fahren kann, werden die Kosten entsprechend umgelegt. Denn da sparen die Online-Händler am meisten.

Zum Thema Einzelhandel: Was denkt ihr, wie die Klamottenläden und Einzelhändler in der Innenstadt beliefert werden? Da fahren UPS und DHL genauso mit dem Paket hin. So gesehen ist es wurscht, ob der DHL-Bote mit dem Paket zu euch nach Hause oder in die C&A-Filiale fährt ...


----------



## cryon1c (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: Preiserhöhungen bei Paketdiensten: Paketversand wird 2019 teurer*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Was hier noch nicht erwähnt wurde: Die Logistik-Sparte, zu der die ganzen Paketspediteure ja zählen, profitiert leider von einer vollkommen verfehlten Verkehrspolitik. Das fängt schon damit an, dass osteuropäische Spediteure Kosten massiv drücken, indem sie hiesige Vorschriften gezielt unterwandern und so die Preise drücken. LKW-Überholverbot? AdBlue tanken? Das interessiert doch einen Spediteur aus der Ukraine nicht. Hinzu kommt, dass der Bund weiter auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit fleißíg Autobahnen baut, während Flughäfen und Eisenbahnen ihre Infastruktur-Kosten weitgehend selbst tragen müssen.
> Die LKW-Maut bringt nie und nimmer so viel ein, wie hierzulande investiert wird. Busse zahlen gar keine Maut, obwohl sie genauso schwer sind wie LKW und daher die gleichen Straßenschäden verursachen.
> Da gehört viel strenger kontrolliert. Erst wenn der russische Lkw-Spediteur nicht mehr für 10 € pro Fahrt polnische Amazon-Päckchen nach Dresden fahren kann, werden die Kosten entsprechend umgelegt. Denn da sparen die Online-Händler am meisten.
> 
> Zum Thema Einzelhandel: Was denkt ihr, wie die Klamottenläden und Einzelhändler in der Innenstadt beliefert werden? Da fahren UPS und DHL genauso mit dem Paket hin. So gesehen ist es wurscht, ob der DHL-Bote mit dem Paket zu euch nach Hause oder in die C&A-Filiale fährt ...



Nur das der normale Kunde 1-2 Päckchen mit 1-10Kg bekommt. Und der Einzelhändler halt 20-50 davon bis zu 100KG oder noch mehr (dann aber meist auf Palette). 
Das ist ein massiver Unterschied, wieviel da bewegt wird und die Kosten pro Zustellung. 

Die Logistik-Sparte ist nur deswegen in der Lage, weil das vor Ort nicht geregelt wird - dort vor Ort wo sie herkommen. Wir können hier nur unsere Logistiker kontrollieren oder mal einzelne Fahrzeuge aus dem Ausland. Wenn da mal eine Strafe kommt, wird die halt bezahlt und gut ist, das rechnen die in den Preis ein.
Und du kannst denen nicht sagen, für 10€ pro Fahrt geht nicht mehr - die haben ganz andere Ausgaben und Kosten und auch die Arbeiter verdienen ganz anders. Das wird weiterhin so funktionieren, so lange die Leute für diesen Hungerlohn arbeiten, wird das genau so bleiben.


----------

